# USB Stick Knoppix wie bekomme ich da einen Virenscanner drauf



## Ramrod (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe erfolgreich  Knoppix auf meinem USB Stick zum laufen bekommen und scheint auch soweit alles zu funktionieren.
Jetzt versuche Ich allerdings AviraAntivir zu installieren und bekomme das absolut nicht gebacken wie das gehen sollte?
Kennt jemand irgendwo einen Link zur Installation die für absolute Linux/Knoppix Anfänger gedacht ist.

Den Virenscanner möchte Ich deshalb drauf haben damit Ich auch mal ein anderes System auf Viren untersuchen kann.
Das Linux relativ wenig bzw. fast gar keine Viren hat ist mir bekannt.


Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Bauer87 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich benutze für so was ClamAV, den gibt es meist in den Reopositorys – also auch ohne händische Installation.


----------



## dot (30. Dezember 2009)

Virenscanner “Avira AntiVir” für Linux installieren | Das rote Blog ?


----------

